# Wieder angefangen zu biken



## Karmi (31. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und wollte mal kurz was über mich schreiben und natürlich auch ein paar Fragen stellen. 

Ich bin 26 Jahre alt, komme aus der Nähe von Heidelberg und habe dieses Jahr wieder angefangen zu biken, meistens nur Schotterwege oder leichte Trails.
Diesen Monat habe ich bereits 250km gefahren, immerhin ein Anfang. 

Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, was ihr so außer dem biken noch an Sport macht.

Fitnessstudios sind nicht so mein Ding, geht ihr joggen oder was macht ihr noch nebenbei?

Gruß Karmi


----------



## greenhorn-biker (31. März 2011)

Es kommt auf deinen momentanen Trainingszustand an und wo du hin willst...
Kann jetzt nur für mich sprechen weil ich denke trainingsprogramme sollten für jeden persönlich geplant werden.
Ich mach momentan 5mal die woche sport,Montag und Freitag ist Ruhetag weil der Körper auch ruhe zur regenerierung brauch. Ich steh ganz am anfang sprich ich hab mit null kondition angefangen aber so langsam merk ich schon nen Fortschritt. Mach Nordic Walking,schwimmen (wenn das wetter schlecht is),krafttraining zu hause mit kurzhanteln,theraband und en paar körperübungen. Im Sommer werd ich auch wieder mit freunden speedminton spielen macht vor allem spaß in den lauen abendstunden,gut daran find ich vor allem dass der sport nicht so im vordergrund steht sondern der spaß.Wenn die Kondition wieder einigermaßen passt werd ich anstatt walken auch wieder joggen gehen.
Das mach ich alles je nach lust un laune ohne schema weil ich sonst schnell die motivation verlier,grundregel ist nur dass ich meine 5 tage die woche sport mach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (31. März 2011)

mache nix anderes - naja - mim hund geh´n ... bin nicht so der bewegungsfanatiker - bike auch nicht aus sportlichem ehrgeiz - wirklich nur just fo fun !


----------



## swe68 (31. März 2011)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass Krafttraining mir auch beim Biken hilft - die Statik ist besser, ich habe weniger Rückenschmerzen, die Arme halten mehr ab.
Also:
Unter der Woche 2x Krafttraining (Fitnessstudio), 2x Ergometer, am WE längere Ausfahrten. 
Kann auch sein, dass ich mal wieder zwischendurch laufen werde, habe ich letztes Jahr fast nur gemacht.
Ich bin aber auch Bewegungsfanatikerin und will fit sein für Bergtouren (zu Fuß)


----------



## Nuala (31. März 2011)

ich bin mit meinem job gesegnet, arbeite in einem sehr "bewegungsfreudigen" umfeld, im hochschulsportzentrum. wir sporteln gemeinsam in der mittagspause mit den kollegen, badminton und laufen. wenn das wetter besser wird, dann wird badminton gegen beach volleyball und beach soccer getauscht. ansonsten mache ich noch ashtanga-yoga und ab kommender woche werde ich meinen hintern beim zumba (was das genau ist, weiß ich bisher noch nicht...) schwingen


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2011)

Im Winter Schneeschuh, Langlauf, Ski alpin, Skitouren, PowerWalken je nach Wetter und Geldbeutel. Zum Ausgleich 1x/Woche Jazzdance, 1x Gymnastik+Koordination, 1-2x Hallenklettern.
Im Sommer 1x/Woche Jazzdance, 1x Krafttraining Klettern an einer Burgruine. Sonst unter der Woche 2x Biken, am Wochenende abwechselnd Klettern, Biken, Hochtouren...
hab ich was vergessen 
Ich brauche unbedingt Bewegung und frische Luft.


----------



## Veloce (1. April 2011)

Ganzjährig RR und MTB wobei die RR Kilometer überwiegen .
Herbst , Winter und Frühjahr Querfeldein .
Winter Eiskunstlauf  im lokalen Verein mit  zusätzlichem
Einzeltraining 
Bin 1. Vorstand  des Vereins
Rückentraining und Gymnastik zu Hause 
Es gibt Pläne wieder mit dem Laufen anzufangen wobei 
ich wie beim RR fahren durchaus Marathonsüchtig werden
könnte.

Ich bin bewegungshungrig ,gierig nach frischer Luft und 
Höhenmetern .


----------



## murmel04 (1. April 2011)

oh mädel´s ich beneide euch, wo nehmt ihr nur die viele zeit her

oder haben eure tage mehr als 24 std. ? ich hätte gern auch etwas mehr zeit, dann würde es mit dem training und kondiaufbau bei mir auch was werden, aber so wird das nix und ich muss immer hinterherhecheln

lg


----------



## chayenne06 (1. April 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> oh mädel´s ich beneide euch, wo nehmt ihr nur die viele zeit her
> 
> oder haben eure tage mehr als 24 std. ? ich hätte gern auch etwas mehr zeit, dann würde es mit dem training und kondiaufbau bei mir auch was werden, aber so wird das nix und ich muss immer hinterherhecheln
> 
> lg




hmmm, mit der zeit das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt! wie macht ihr das?? 

ich hab nen normalen fulltime job, 8-16 uhr oder länger... bis ich mich aufs bike schwingen kann, ist es frühestens 16.45... mit der sommerzeit geht das ja jetzt.... 

ansonsten gehts, wenns zeitlich passt, ins fitnessstudio, oder berg gehn im winter wie auch snowboarden... ist nicht gerade viel im vergleich zu den o.g. posts!!


----------



## scylla (1. April 2011)

jaja, die liebe Zeit...

früher im schönen Studentenleben konnte man nebenher noch stundenlang Laufen gehen, oder Skaten, oder...

Jetzt reicht die Zeit grade mal fürs Biken (im Winter braucht man natürlich auch noch gute Lampen für die Feierabendrunde). Alles andere fällt irgendwie hinten runter, damit das liebste Hobby wenigstens nicht zu kurz kommt. Mein Ausgleichssport ist Rennradfahren 
Meistens ist's ja schon eine Kunst, die Zeit fürs Warten der lieben Räder zu finden. Bin schon so weit, dass ich einige Sachen an die Werkstatt gebe, damit ich statt Schrauben mehr Biken kann


----------



## Nuala (1. April 2011)

wir gehen mittags beispielsweise beachvolleyball, badminton oder beachsoccer spielen anstatt in die mensa/kantine zu gehen. selbst 45 minunten bewegung reichen aus. wichtig ist, dass das sport-/bewegungsangebot niedrigschwellig ist, also man keine weiten wege hat, am besten von job aus zu erreichen sind und man leute hat, die mit dem inneren schweine bestens vertraut sind. klar würde man auch mal ganz gerne das ganze schleifen lassen, aber sind die kollegen da und werden muckelig, wenn der sportpartner fehlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (1. April 2011)

Bei mir war bis jetzt Basketball meine Hauptsportart. Das heisst also 2x  pro Woche Training und während der Meisterschaftsphase noch  durchschnittlich ein Spiel pro Woche. Zudem gehe ich einmal pro Woche  ins Fitnessstudio ins Krafttrainig. Wenn es schön ist gehe ich so oft  wie möglich aufs Bike. Zudem wird nach Lust und Laune Squash gespielt  und im Winter auch mal das Snowboard aus dem Keller geholt. Ab und zu  gehe ich auch noch joggen. 
In zwei Wochen ist die Basketballsaison vorbei und ich habe mich  entschieden, meine Basketballschuhe nach 19 Jahren an den Nagel zu  hängen. Dann habe ich endlich mehr Zeit zum Biken . Da ich Anfangs Juli an meinem zweiten Bikerennen mitmachen werde, wird dann auch systematischer trainiert.
Zeit findet man immer für Sport, wenn man will. Allerdings ist dies eine Sache des Prioritäten setzen, was jeder selber für sich machen muss. Da mein Freund viel beschäftigt ist, habe ich genügend Freizeit für mich


----------



## murmel04 (1. April 2011)

on man, manchmal hätte ich gern wieder einen halbtagsjob, tja aber dann ist halt auch die kohle nur die hälfte

mein arbeitstag beginnt um 3.00 uhr mit dem einen job. und dann geht es von 8 uhr bis 17 uhr im anderen weiter.

na ja jetzt kann man dann am abend wieder eine kleine bewegungsrunde einlegen, aber mehr halt auch nicht, denn irgendwann ruft dann auch mal das bett. 

mittagspause mhh bin in meinem büro alleine, klar in der firma sind noch ein paar aber wir hätten hier in der nähe auch nix wo man mal schnell hin könnte. und eine stunde ist so schnell rum.

na ja das wird auch der grund sein, warum ich fast immer alleine unterwegs bin, so als bremsklotz ist das auf dauer nicht so toll.aber die fehlende kondi halt....

lg


----------



## swe68 (1. April 2011)

Zeit?
Ich habe eine durchaus anspruchsvolle, mit Überstunden gesegnete  Fulltime-Tätigkeit.
Krafttraining mache ich morgens vor der Arbeit. Muss halt früher aufstehen. Ergometer-Training abends. Und dabei sehe ich dann auf dem eeePC aufgenommene Filme oder Serien. 
Den Winter über bin ich auch öfters 2x die Woche ein Stück des Arbeitsweges gelaufen. Also einmal morgens hin, einmal abends zurück. Hat den Vorteil, dass Klamotten schon bei der Arbeit sind und ich mir zeitlich einen Teil der Fahrt spare.
Bergtouren (Schneeschuhe im Winter/Frühjahr, sonstige/auch Hochtouren im Sommer) im Urlaub oder mal am Wochenende.
Manchmal habe ich die NAse voll davon, so durchorganisiert zu sein, aber anders geht es nicht. Und das Training selbst bringt seelische Gelassenheit


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> .....Zeit findet man immer für Sport, wenn man will. Allerdings ist dies eine Sache des Prioritäten setzen, was jeder selber für sich machen muss....



Genau, Prioritäten setzen. 
Ich hasse Hausarbeit, deshalb siehts manchmal auch entsprechend aus, der Garten ist auch mehr eine Wildnis. Die Kids gehen auch nicht mehr mit und so sind wir fast die ganzen Wochenenden unterwegs. Job ist aufgeteilt in ca. 3 Tage Büro, meist ohne große Mittagspause, und Home-Office. Das kann ich mir selber einteilen, d.h. natürlich auch bis spätabends und am Wochenende.


----------



## Chrige (1. April 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Genau, Prioritäten setzen.
> Ich hasse Hausarbeit, deshalb siehts manchmal auch entsprechend aus, der Garten ist auch mehr eine Wildnis.



Ui, ja, Hausarbeit ist meistens letzte Priorität bei mir  Kinder habe ich keine und da mein Freund selbständig ist, arbeitet er meistens bis spät und auch am Wochenende. Da er aber ohnehin nicht biked, habe ich genügend Zeit, mit meinen Freundinnen Runden zu drehen (und er hat kein schlechtes Gewissen, dass er nicht zuhause ist).
Nur bei der Arbeit bin ich nicht sehr flexibel. Allerdings nutze ich auch regelmässig die Mittagspause für Sport.


----------



## blutbuche (1. April 2011)

...bin heilfroh , einen halbtagsjob zu haben und mich ab 12 h - wenn die hunde weg waren , aufs bike setzten zu können....hab auch lang den "ganzen" tag gearbeitet - könnte ich mir gar nicht mehr vorstellen ... brrrrr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karmi (1. April 2011)

Hallo,

schön dass so viele geantwortet haben. 

Mein Arbeitstag endet um 16 Uhr, hab auch nur eine halbe Stunde Mittagspause und da wir keine Dusche im Geschäft haben, hab ich auch keine Möglichkeit, schon morgens die 20km (hab noch ein Rennrad) hinzufahren.

Manchmal fahre ich mit meinem Bruder mit auf den Königstuhl bei Heidelberg (falls sich da jemand auskennt, entweder von Neckargemünd oder Schlierbach hoch, an der Blitzbank vorbei bis zum Königstuhl und dann nach HD runter wo man zwischen den beiden Tunnels rauskommt oder in Rohrbach).
Oft fahre ich aber auch alleine, da ich einfach noch zu wenig Kondition habe bzw. weil ich immer mehr will, als ich kann. 

Joggen könnte ich noch aber was ich noch fragen will, gibts auch nochwas für zuhause, z.B. was mit Kleinhandeln für die Arme oder ein Trainingsprogramm wo man eben auch abends ne Stunde zuhause durchführen kann?

Gruß Karmi

PS: War heut übrigens 25km Mountainbiken auf tiefen Schotter- und Waldwegen, danach war erstmal duschen angesagt.


----------

